# Hurting pretty bad



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't keep the tears away....I thought I was ready and I knew it was going to be hard...but come on. I'm forty years old and my heart hurts so bad....My buddy just called and asked how it was going and I couldn't even talk....
My dogs wont let me out of there sight.....

Why do I hurt so bad for a woman that doesn't want anything to do with me...

Day 1 of being home not going so well.....


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. The only time I don't cry is in front of my kids, never wake up without a hole in my chest. Thank God for exercise and friends.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Stay strong brother, time will heal these wounds.

When I confronted my cheating wife I was a wreck, but I was not going to let this crap define who I was or what I was to become. I was not going to let her win I was not going to get beat by her BS, I will succeed no matter what
I defined my self as a positve person and positive thing came my way, she will not take that from me.

Its not what knocks us down that counts, its how we get back up that matters.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

the guy said:


> Stay strong brother, time will heal these wounds.
> 
> 
> Its not what knocks us down that counts, its how we get back up that matters.


:smthumbup:

It's normal to feel sad and grieve. Know that these times WILL get better. Get outside for some sunlight, smile at a pretty lady, treat yourself to a new shirt/cologne, talk to a good friend.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Know that you are not alone....This is what has befallen all of us here. Personally, I can say been there and done that ;0) and I got the healing scars to prove it. We are more resilicient than we know. You will wake up one day and be smiling about the position you are in. It does get easier with time and prayer (if you are so inclined ;o) I will be praying for you, just tie a knot at the end of your rope and hold on....that's what my mother used to tell me ;o)


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

HUGS. Hang in there!!!
The pain eases a little everyday after the shock of the first few weeks. 
You WILL get through this.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone....Went and got out of the house...went to my buddies had a cup of coffee then went to he store to get a few things I needed...plates and glasses etc...

I feel better at the moment...Its weird cause I'll be fine then all of a sudden ...wham the emotion comes. Guess thats part of the grieving process...

I sure have learned a lot about myself lately...


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Why do we hurt so bad for someone who doesn't hurt for us? Many of us here are asking ourselves that question all the time. It is supposed to get better, I know, but while you're in the middle of it, it's hard to see the light at the end. Keep busy, and try to keep positive. We won't be here in the middle of the pain forever.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Forever Learning,

The emotions are like a roller coaster they come and go so when the emotion comes if you are able to just let it go. I know everyone says it gets easier in time..yes it does there is no eta on so take care of yourself during the process. You are traveling down a road you did not expect to go so the emotions are expected.


----------



## lovesucks12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending hugs your way. Best thing to do is work on a better you! Make you a to do list of your favorite activities or items you have been putting off and work on those items. 

A great thing that helped me cope was I started working out. I am normally not a fitness person, but it helped me tremondously. I was so used to going home to my husband that I felt lost after work, that I started going to a workout center after work. It gave me someplace to go and I made new friends. Plus those endorphins help you feel better, plus sometimes you are so tired to care, lol!! 

I hope that it gets better for you, I know people will tell you that time will heal all, I used to want to scream when people said that, but it is true!

Remember work on a better you!!


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry to hear your going through this

I'm literally only a few days in front of you - and can say that the advice on these forums is v helpful.

Weird stuff going on for me includes when i listen to music i cant stop crying! I've been forcing myself to go for a run every night as well (would never have dreamed of it before now) and it's helped a little.

Books and reading are helping me to begin to understand just wtf has been going on. 

We need to find a way to accept this is what they want and somehow let them go.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

whatonearthnow said:


> We need to find a way to accept this is what they want and somehow let them go.


:iagree:


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone....they help a lot. Today has been a pretty good day...I got off work grabbed 2 of the dogs and went for a nice run then came home ate and grabbed the little dog and took her for a walk...It was therapeutic. 

I am sure I will have some set backs but for this moment I am doing pretty good...


----------

